# BBB



## Shotgun2 (Feb 2, 2019)

Started bbb yesterday and I just realized that I didn’t put enough Morton’s Tq on two pieces but not sure now what should I do


----------



## tropics (Feb 2, 2019)

Shotgun2 said:


> Started bbb yesterday and I just realized that I didn’t put enough Morton’s Tq on two pieces but not sure now what should I do



Put it on now and add the time difference  to the finished time
Richie


----------



## Shotgun2 (Feb 2, 2019)

Shotgun2 said:


> Started bbb yesterday and I just realized that I didn’t put enough Morton’s Tq on two pieces but not sure now what should I do


Just had surgery Wednesday and my head a little blurry still from the pain meds dang it I hope I didn’t mess it up if I bring the internal temperature up to 160 will it still be good in ten days when I get it out of the fridge


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 2, 2019)

At 160 degrees? Yeah, it'll be done alright.
I agree about the pain meds. Sounds like you are curing in the oven, not the fridge.
Your milk and beer is going to be hot.

Adjust your TQ, add a day, cut back on the pain meds.


----------



## Shotgun2 (Feb 2, 2019)

tropics said:


> Put it on now and add the time difference  to the finished time
> Richie


I did on the bag I no I was short on


----------



## Shotgun2 (Feb 2, 2019)

SonnyE said:


> At 160 degrees? Yeah, it'll be done alright.
> I agree about the pain meds. Sounds like you are curing in the oven, not the fridge.
> Your milk and beer is going to be hot.
> 
> Adjust your TQ, add a day, cut back on the pain meds.


The pain meds are down the drain and I did make sure the meat went in the fridge haha been in a fog since Wednesday night if it doesn’t work I’ll try again probably just second guessing myself


----------



## Shotgun2 (Feb 2, 2019)

SonnyE said:


> At 160 degrees? Yeah, it'll be done alright.
> I agree about the pain meds. Sounds like you are curing in the oven, not the fridge.
> Your milk and beer is going to be hot.
> 
> Adjust your TQ, add a day, cut back on the pain meds.


Yeah I just went back and read my post I meant after ten days in the fridge then smoke until  It reaches 160 degrees


----------



## tropics (Feb 2, 2019)

Shotgun2 said:


> Yeah I just went back and read my post I meant after ten days in the fridge then smoke until  It reaches 160 degrees



160 is a little high unless you don't plan on heating it to eat.
Richie


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 2, 2019)

Your fine, Shotgun2, I just wanted to pull your leg.

My attempt at BBB came out salty, to my taste. Sad, but no problem. Gave me plenty of Bacon for Dutch's Wicked Baked Beans.


----------



## Shotgun2 (Feb 2, 2019)

tropics said:


> 160 is a little high unless you don't plan on heating it to eat.
> Richie


I want to fry it after it’s smoked what temp should I get it to if it’s not cured correctly


----------



## tropics (Feb 2, 2019)

Shotgun2 said:


> I want to fry it after it’s smoked what temp should I get it to if it’s not cured correctly



If you are in doubt about it being cure cook it to 160.you should be able to see if it is cured when you cut it,to do a fry test.Post a pic when you do someone will be able to help you,I can't assure you I will be online as I am moving.
If it is cured all the way thru you can cold smoke it or stop it at 130*
Richie


----------



## Shotgun2 (Feb 2, 2019)

SonnyE said:


> Your fine, Shotgun2, I just wanted to pull your leg.
> 
> My attempt at BBB came out salty, to my taste. Sad, but no problem. Gave me plenty of Bacon for Dutch's Wicked Baked Beans.


No problem sonny that’s my dads name I had my guts pulled on enough Wednesday glad it was my leg you were pulling


----------



## Shotgun2 (Feb 2, 2019)

tropics said:


> If you are in doubt about it being cure cook it to 160.you should be able to see if it is cured when you cut it,to do a fry test.Post a pic when you do someone will be able to help you,I can't assure you I will be online as I am moving.
> If it is cured all the way thru you can cold smoke it or stop it at 130*
> Richie


Thanks man I’m sure I’ll be able to tell if it’s cured I’m gonna do the fry test I could have picked a better time to do this I started Canadian bacon and dried beef last Saturday in the fridge curing going to pull that out and smoke it Monday I know I got that right and I will post pictures man thanks a lot


----------



## Shotgun2 (Feb 2, 2019)

Shotgun2 said:


> Thanks man I’m sure I’ll be able to tell if it’s cured I’m gonna do the fry test I could have picked a better time to do this I started Canadian bacon and dried beef last Saturday in the fridge curing going to pull that out and smoke it Monday I know I got that right and I will post pictures man thanks a lot


It is my first time trying to cure any meats


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 2, 2019)

Cold smoking is smoking at <100 degrees.
I've modified my smokers to operate on a PID, and I set it for 68 degrees to smoke.
Then smoke for 6 hours, which suits our taste.
But when I cold smoke, the highest it can get is around, or below my set temp.
(Edit In: I use a Mailbox Mod all the time. So cooler, cleaned smoke.)
Then it gets refrigerated for several days (5-6) to age and let the smoke penetrate.
After that, I slice it and package it in vacuum bagging.

I use to do 1 pound packages. But noticed the wife was cutting my long slices in half to cook.
So I got ahead of her, make half slices, and half pound bags. Works better for me, too.
Easier to slice, fits in 8" x 8" bags, and if she wants more, just pull two or more packages.

I cut a slab in half across the grain, then slice it so it looks like good old bacon.

But I know when it is cooked, there ain't nothin left alive on my bacon.


----------



## Shotgun2 (Feb 17, 2019)




----------

